# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή-Λούγαρα

## Nenkeren

Περισσότερο προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής βασικά,δεν έχω άσχοληθει ξανά με το είδος οπότε κάθε συμβουλή είναι σημαντική!
Το ζευγάρι το έχω σε ζευγαρώστρα *90χ34.5χ43.* μετά απο αρκετές μετακινήσεις είναι μόνιμα και ήσυχα κάποιες μέρες τωρα.Η εκτροφή γίνεται σε εξωτερικό χωρο και το κλουβί είναι καλυμένο με πράσινο σκίαστρο.
Η διατροφή τους είναι manitoba carduellini,αυγό βραστό 3 και 4 φορές τη βδομάδα διαδοχικά.Επίσης ταίζω πλέον καθημερίνα και το απόγευμα μαζεύω την τροφή,ακομα προσπαθώ να βρω πόσο τρώνε κατα μέσο ορο.Τώρα θα βάλω στη διατροφή τους και πρασινάδες.Δεν χορηγώ βιταμίνες/σκευάσματα.
Γνωρίζει κανείς τι υλικό φωλιάς προτιμούν τα λούγαρα?Έχω μέσα στη μισή θήκη λιναρι με βαμβάκι και στην άλλη μισή άσπρο κοφτό νήμα.
Την ημέρα που πήρα τα πουλιά και τα φύσηξα απο κάτω φάνηκαν πυρωμένα.Που και που φιλιούνται ο αρσένικος κελαηδάει αρκετά και η θυληκιά κάνει ανήσυχα πετάγματα κατι που επαληθέυει κατα τη γνώμη μου οτι είναι πυρωμένα,παρ'όλα αυτά δεν κάνουν ακόμα κίνηση για φωλιά.Πιστεύω οτι θέλουν ακόμα να συνηθίσουν το περιβάλλον και να πυρώσουν περισσότερο.Εσείς τι πιστεύετε?









H φωλιά έχει μετακινηθεί απο πίσω δεξια και τωρα ειναι πισω αριστερά απέναντι απο την άλλη.Αλλάχτηκαν και τα πατηθράκια της φωτογραφιάς γιατι δεν κάθονται καθόλου καλά σ αυτό το κλουβί τουλαχιστον και έβαλα τα κλασσικά του μέτρου τα ξύλινα.
Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε εγω απλα σαν απειρος στην εκτροφη λουγαρου ,θα σου δωσω τις ευχες μου μεσα απο την καρδια μου !

----------


## Nenkeren

Γενικά τα φροντίζω όπως θα φρόντιζα ενα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες,διάβασα κάπου οτι έχουν αντίστοιχη εκτροφή-παρόμοιες απαιτήσεις.Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια κι ελπίζω αυτο το thread να καταλήξει ολοκληρωμένο για φέτος,αν δεν γίνει its ok εγώ την επόμενη αναπαραγωγική θα μπω ποιο σωστά.  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα !! Φιλιππε και καλως ηρθες. 

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!! στην εκτροφη σου. προσωπικα ειμαι λατρης των Λουγαρων. 

Καλη διαμονη στο forum.

----------


## jk21

η διατροφη ειναι παρομοια σε μιγμα σπορων αλλα αν σου πεφτανε υποψην τιποτα σποροι κωνοφορων σε κλαδια ή αγοραστοι ,τους λατρευουν ιδιαιτερα

----------


## Nenkeren

> η διατροφη ειναι παρομοια σε μιγμα σπορων αλλα αν σου πεφτανε υποψην τιποτα σποροι κωνοφορων σε κλαδια ή αγοραστοι ,τους λατρευουν ιδιαιτερα


Ενα πολύ μεγάλο πετ σοπ κοντα στην περιοχή μου ειχε μεγάλη ποικιλία απο μεμονομένους σπόρους πιστεύω θα έχει.Για κουκουναρόσπορο μιλαμε?Αν ναι πιστεύω μπορω να προμηθευτώ και απο το σουπερ μαρκετ αποφλειωμένο κουκοναρόσπορο η δεν κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος?

----------


## jk21

Kυριως μικρους σπορους απο ειδη ελατης (ειδικα ερυθρελατη αν βρεις )  αλλα και αλλων κωνοφορων  και πευκης αλλα οχι ειδη που εχουν μεγαλο .Αυτος που λες ειναι μεγαλος και αν ηταν αναποφλοιωτος θα ηταν προβλημα (τον τρωνε μεγαλυτερα με ισχυροτερο ραμφος πχ πυρρουλες ) αλλα ετσι ειδικα αν τον τριβεις θα ειναι οκ . Αν βρεθεις σε κανενα ορεινο χωριο σε καμμια εκδρομη και δεις σκληθρα ή σημυδα και αυτα αγαπουν στη φυση 

abete λενε στα μαγαζια την ελατη

----------


## tasos-mo

> Το ζευγάρι το έχω σε ζευγαρώστρα *90χ34.5χ43.* μετά απο αρκετές μετακινήσεις είναι μόνιμα και ήσυχα κάποιες μέρες τωρα.Η εκτροφή γίνεται σε εξωτερικό χωρο και το κλουβί είναι καλυμένο με πράσινο σκίαστρο.


  απο διαστασεις ειναι μια χαρα εφοσον μιλαμε για εκτροφικα πουλια.. αν καταλαβα καλα τα πηρες τωρα τα πουλια, και εκανες αρκετες μετακινησεις οπως λες, οποτε μεχρι να εγκλιματιστουν τα πουλια θελει αρκετο χρονο μπορει να χασεις την φετινη χρονια(μακαρι να μην την χασεις βεβαια να πανε ολα καλα, αλλα συνηθως τετοια εποχη δεν παιρνουμε πουλακια για αρκετους λογους).




> Επίσης ταίζω πλέον καθημερίνα και το απόγευμα μαζεύω την τροφή,ακομα προσπαθώ να βρω πόσο τρώνε κατα μέσο ορο.


θα σου προτεινα να μην μαζευεις την τροφη πρεπει να εχουν ανα πασα ωρα τροφη..απλως βαζε καθε μερα την ημερησια δοση ή εναλλακτικα βαζε στην ταιστρα αναλογα το ανα ποσες μερες θελεις να τα ταιζεις και την αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα, γιατι παχαινουν για πλακα(εγω βαζω περιπου μια κουταλια της σουπας τροφη και μια του γλυκου αυγοτροφη,αυτες ειναι η ημερησιες δοσεις μου).




> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι υλικό φωλιάς προτιμούν τα λούγαρα?Έχω μέσα στη μισή θήκη λιναρι με βαμβάκι και στην άλλη μισή άσπρο κοφτό νήμα.
> Την ημέρα που πήρα τα πουλιά και τα φύσηξα απο κάτω φάνηκαν πυρωμένα.Που και που φιλιούνται ο αρσένικος κελαηδάει αρκετά και η θυληκιά κάνει ανήσυχα πετάγματα κατι που επαληθέυει κατα τη γνώμη μου οτι είναι πυρωμένα,παρ'όλα αυτά δεν κάνουν ακόμα κίνηση για φωλιά.Πιστεύω οτι θέλουν ακόμα να συνηθίσουν το περιβάλλον και να πυρώσουν περισσότερο.Εσείς τι πιστεύετε?


αυτα που εχεις για υλικο φωλιας ειναι μια χαρα,αλλα εχει και ετοιμα στο εμποριο για αγριοπουλια. 
εχει αρκετα θεματα για την αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων τα λουγαρα ειναι ακριβως ιδια με τις καρδερινες..καλο διαβασμα..χαχαχαχα.
και μια φιλικη συμβουλη,αν καταλαβα καλα απο τις φωτογραφιες δεν πρεπει να εχεις καλυψη απο εντομα(κουνουπια κτλ)-αρπακτικα(καρακαξες κτλ). και εννοειται πολυ πολυ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.. καλη αρχη και καλως ηρθες.

----------


## tasos-mo

(κατι εκανα και δεν βγηκε ολο το ποστ,γιαυτο το συνεχιζω εδω) ηθελα να σου πω να παρεις τα μετρα σου και συντομα για να μην εχεις προβληματα με κουνουπια και αρπακτικα.

----------


## Τόλης

Καλημέρα Φίλιππε,όπως τα είπε ο Τάσος είναι ακολούθα τις συμβουλές  του.Το μέγεθος του κλουβιού που χρησιμοποιείς τους είναι αρκετό.Απλά  όταν έρθουν σε αναπαραγωγή να παρακολουθείς τον αρσενικό μην τυχόν και  σου προκαλεί ζημιές στη φωλιά είτε με το να τη χαλάει είτε με το να  σπάει τα αυγά.Οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση τον χωρίζεις.Για κανένα λόγο  όμως δεν θα ξαναπειράξεις το κλουβί και θα τα αφήσεις εκεί που είναι.
Ο  κουκουναρόσπορος σίγουρα μπορεί να τα βοηθήσει όπως και πολλοί άλλοι  σπόροι της φύσης.Η τιμή του όμως είναι υψηλή και μην μαζέψεις καλύτερα  από μεσα στην πόλη κουκουνάρια κι άλλα χόρτα λόγω του καυσαερίου παρά  μόνο στην εξοχή.Αντί αυτών όμως θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις βλαστωμένους  σπόρους(υπάρχουν ειδικά μείγματα σπόρων βλάστησης στην αγορά) και σε  συνδυασμό με αρακά,με μια καλή αυγοτροφή(υπάρχουν πολλές αξιόλογες  συνταγές εδώ στο φόρουμ) και λαχανικά/φρούτα 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα σε  μικρή ποσότητα θα βοηθήσεις τα πουλιά να έρθουν σε φάση  αναπαραγωγής.Αφού τα δίνεις 3-4 φορές τη βδομάδα αυγοτροφή θα σου  πρότεινα κάθε βδομάδα να προσθέτεις άλλη μια μέρα ώστε να φτάσεις να  δίνεις κάθε μέρα.Το μείγμα σπόρων που χρησιμοποιείς καλό θα είναι να το  αραιώσεις με κεχρί γιατί όπως είπε ο Τάσος το λούγαρο είναι πουλί που  παχαίνει για πλάκα με αποτέλεσματα δυσάρεστα στην αναπαραγωγή  του.Πρόσεξέ το πολύ αυτό.
Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## Nenkeren

> απο διαστασεις ειναι μια χαρα εφοσον μιλαμε για εκτροφικα πουλια.. αν καταλαβα καλα τα πηρες τωρα τα πουλια, και εκανες αρκετες μετακινησεις οπως λες, οποτε μεχρι να εγκλιματιστουν τα πουλια θελει αρκετο χρονο μπορει να χασεις την φετινη χρονια(μακαρι να μην την χασεις βεβαια να πανε ολα καλα, αλλα συνηθως τετοια εποχη δεν παιρνουμε πουλακια για αρκετους λογους).


Τα πουλιά τα εχω 15-20 μέρες περίπου,οι αλλαγές που γίνανε ήταν 3 απο κλουβι του *εκει απο που τα πήρα-σε κλουβι μου-στην κλουβα,τα πούλια είναι εισαγώμενα απο Βέλγιο.Γνωρίζω οτι οι πιθανότητες να γίνει εστω και μια γέννα ειναι κάπως μειωμένες.



[QUOTΕ] θα σου προτεινα να μην μαζευεις την τροφη πρεπει να εχουν ανα πασα ωρα τροφη..απλως βαζε καθε μερα την ημερησια δοση ή εναλλακτικα βαζε στην ταιστρα αναλογα το ανα ποσες μερες θελεις να τα ταιζεις και την αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα, γιατι παχαινουν για πλακα(εγω βαζω περιπου μια κουταλια της σουπας τροφη και μια του γλυκου αυγοτροφη,αυτες ειναι η ημερησιες δοσεις μου).[/QUOTE]

Τι μείγμα σπόρων προσφέρεις?Μία κουταλιά ανα ζευγάρι η ανα πουλί?ανα πουλι φαντάζομαι.Κάθε μέρα ξυπνάω 6:00 με 6:15 *δούλευα σε αποθήκη στον ασπρόπυργο  :winky:  και τους μαζεύω την τροφή όταν  κουρνιάσουν περιπoυ 8:20 με 8:40,δεν νομίζω να μένουν ποτε χωρίς.Επειδή ασχολούμουν και με καρδερίνες και ειχα καλές αναπαραγωγίκες σαιζόν την περιοδο 2008/9/10 τάιζα με αυτον το τρόπο και δεν είχα προβλήματα,ήξερα τι τρώει κάθε ζευγάρι και τι ιδιεταιρότητες εχει διατροφικά ποιούς σπόρους προτιμάει ποιους δεν-και για να τρώνε όλους τους σπόρους.Απ΄οτι καταλαβαίνω ομως έχουν περίεργο μεταβολισμό τα λούγαρα οπότε ίσως να μην ειναι the way to go.Προς το πάρον προσπαθούσα να υπολογίσω τι τρώνε,οπότε οταν καταλάβω ας πουμε ακριβώς τοτε θα τους την αφήνω μέσα και θα τσεκάρω το πρωι τι δεν φαγώθηκε.





[QUOTΕ]αυτα που εχεις για υλικο φωλιας ειναι μια χαρα,αλλα εχει και ετοιμα στο εμποριο για αγριοπουλια. 
εχει αρκετα θεματα για την αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων τα λουγαρα ειναι ακριβως ιδια με τις καρδερινες..καλο διαβασμα..χαχαχαχα.
και μια φιλικη συμβουλη,αν καταλαβα καλα απο τις φωτογραφιες δεν πρεπει να εχεις καλυψη απο εντομα(κουνουπια κτλ)-αρπακτικα(καρακαξες κτλ). και εννοειται πολυ πολυ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.. καλη αρχη και καλως ηρθες.[/QUOTE]

Διάβασμα πάντα,μαθένουμε πάντα.στα κοντινά μου πετ δεν εχουν για αγριοπούλια σε ενα μεγάλο που προανέφερα λογικά υπάρχει θα τσεκάρω.Σήμερα που βγήκα να καθαρίσω τον συρταρι/πατο ειδα το θυληκο με κλωστη στο στωμα περα δοθε,και κατω στον πατω σκορπια  λιναρια και κλωστουλες,μπορε απλα να μ@@@νται βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα το εκλάβω ως σημάδι.Μενω στο ισόγειο πολύ κοντα στο λιμάνι μονο γλαροι περνανε και αυτοι απο ψηλα,δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα με αρπακτικά καρακάξες περνάνε καθόλου απο έδω όπως ούτε και γεράκια.Οταν τα είχα στην ταράτσα είχαν προστατευτικά.Τι να κάνω για προστασία απο κουνούπια?ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ full χαλαρά.





> Καλημέρα Φίλιππε,όπως τα είπε ο Τάσος είναι ακολούθα τις συμβουλές  του.Το μέγεθος του κλουβιού που χρησιμοποιείς τους είναι αρκετό.Απλά  όταν έρθουν σε αναπαραγωγή να παρακολουθείς τον αρσενικό μην τυχόν και  σου προκαλεί ζημιές στη φωλιά είτε με το να τη χαλάει είτε με το να  σπάει τα αυγά.Οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση τον χωρίζεις.Για κανένα λόγο  όμως δεν θα ξαναπειράξεις το κλουβί και θα τα αφήσεις εκεί που είναι.
> Ο  κουκουναρόσπορος σίγουρα μπορεί να τα βοηθήσει όπως και πολλοί άλλοι  σπόροι της φύσης.Η τιμή του όμως είναι υψηλή και μην μαζέψεις καλύτερα  από μεσα στην πόλη κουκουνάρια κι άλλα χόρτα λόγω του καυσαερίου παρά  μόνο στην εξοχή.Αντί αυτών όμως θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις βλαστωμένους  σπόρους(υπάρχουν ειδικά μείγματα σπόρων βλάστησης στην αγορά) και σε  συνδυασμό με αρακά,με μια καλή αυγοτροφή(υπάρχουν πολλές αξιόλογες  συνταγές εδώ στο φόρουμ) και λαχανικά/φρούτα 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα σε  μικρή ποσότητα θα βοηθήσεις τα πουλιά να έρθουν σε φάση  αναπαραγωγής.Αφού τα δίνεις 3-4 φορές τη βδομάδα αυγοτροφή θα σου  πρότεινα κάθε βδομάδα να προσθέτεις άλλη μια μέρα ώστε να φτάσεις να  δίνεις κάθε μέρα.Το μείγμα σπόρων που χρησιμοποιείς καλό θα είναι να το  αραιώσεις με κεχρί γιατί όπως είπε ο Τάσος το λούγαρο είναι πουλί που  παχαίνει για πλάκα με αποτέλεσματα δυσάρεστα στην αναπαραγωγή  του.Πρόσεξέ το πολύ αυτό.
> Καλή επιτυχία!!


Καλησπέρα Τόλη!Πάντα παράτηρω τα ζευγάρια και δίνω σημασία στις κινήσεις  του αρσενικού,δεν είχα σκοπό να μετακινήσω το κλουβί έτσι κ΄αλλιώς, τα πουλια ερχονται σε κοντινη επαφή με 'μένα μονο για  τα αναγκαια,οι υπολοιπες ειναι ολιγόλεπτες παρατρήσεις εξ'αποστάσεως.Προφανώς δεν θα μαζεύα ποτε κουκουναρόσπορο μέσα στην πολη  :winky: .Εχω διαβάσει για αυγοτροφές εδώ,κάποιες προτάσεις του jk θα δοκιμάσω και την συνταγή με αρακά.Θ' αρχισω να δίνω φρουτα λαχανικά απο σήμερα και δεν δινω αυγο καθημερινά γιατι έχουν λατρεία στον κρόκο και τρωνε με μια αναλογια κροκο/ασπραδι 80-20 κια φοβάμαι για λίπος.Έγινε θα αραιώσω το μείγμα με κεχρι!

----------


## jk21

Διαλεχτε κοσμε .... απο ολα εχουμε !

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς

ΑυγοτροφήΗ ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιάΑυγοτροφή λουτείνης*


εγω αυτη την εποχη κανω την πρωτη  απλα βαζω πολεντα και γαλα πληρες φρεσκο κανονικο με λακτοζη χωρις κανενα προβλημα ,ενω εξαρχης μπαινει στο γαλα και κινοα και στην πορεια σπιρουλινα γυρη , τριμμενο φυστικι αραπικο και βραζιλιανικο

----------


## tasos-mo

Και τα δικα μου απο Βέλγιο ειναι..παρατήρησες αν τα δαχτυλίδια τους ειναι κολλημενα..;; γιατι το συνηθίζουν εκει πανω Βέλγιο,Ολλανδία,Αγγλία.
Μην απογοητεύεσαι,μπορει να ειναι λιγο μειωμένες οι πιθανότητες για θετικα αποτελέσματα,αλλα με αυτα τα πουλια ποτε δεν ξερεις. Πρέπει να εισαι ετοιμος για ολα, αλλα αυτο το ξερεις εφοσον εχεις ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες..
Οπως ειπες και εσυ,μονος σου θα παρατηρησεις και θα κρίνεις ποιες ειναι οι ημερησιες δόσεις για τροφη.. Γιατι ο καθενας μας εχει διαφορετικες συνθηκες..αλλο περιβάλλον..διαμονή..καιρό..  σιτηρεσιο.. κτλ. Για να σου απαντησω ομως, αν και δεν πρεπει να επηρεαστείς απο κανεναν..μονο εσυ ξερεις τι θελουν τα πουλια σου.. Εγω δινω τις δοσεις που σου ειπα σε καθε ζευγαρι και οχι σε ενα πουλι.. ομως δινω και αλλα,δεν μενω μονο σε αυτα, το σιτηρεσιο εχει και φυτρωμένους σπόρους(ευτυχως πλεον απο μηχάνημα), έντομα, βότανα και παει λέγοντας.. Επίσης εχω κατάληξη σε δυο μείγματα  1)waldogelfutter III. dunnschnablig και 2) stieglitz-zeisig του Hungenberg. Τα οποια τα κανω αναλογα με την περίοδο προσμίξεις μεταξυ τους αλλα και με κεχρι..
Για προστασία απο κουνούπια αν δεν μπορεις να περιορίσεις τον χώρο που ειναι τα πουλιά..τουλαχιστον ντύσε με πλαστικη σητα την κλουβα,ειναι λιγο πρόχειρο αλλα απο το τίποτα κατι ειναι και αυτο.εγω την πάτησα απο κουνουπι γιαυτο σου το λεω.
Και για το θεμα με το αυγο που λες.. Δοκιμασες να το βαλεις στο μπλέντερ;;; μπορει να το δεχτουν σαν μίγμα πιο καλα,κανε μια δοκιμη.

----------


## Nenkeren

> Και τα δικα μου απο Βέλγιο ειναι..παρατήρησες αν τα δαχτυλίδια τους ειναι κολλημενα..;;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς λέγοντας κολλημένα αλλα υποθέτω οτι για να μην καταλαβαίνω μάλλον δεν είναι.Όταν πήρα τα πουλιά και κανα 2 φορές ακόμα που τα έπιασα στα χέρια για μεταφορές κλπ κοίταξα πολύ καλα τα δαχτυλίδια και είναι κανονικά κλείστα σαν τα δικά μας των συλλόγων-πάνω κάτω απλά ειναι 2.3 ενω στην Ελλάδα είναι 2.5 για τα μικρόσωμα ιθαγενη συμπεριλαμβάνομενου και του λούγαρου όπως ενημερώθηκα απο σύλλογο.Τσιμπημένα και ίσως λίγο ταλαιπωρημένα απο τσιμπιές ναι κολλημένα (αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά τι εννοείς) όχι.





> Μην απογοητεύεσαι,μπορει να ειναι λιγο μειωμένες οι πιθανότητες για θετικα αποτελέσματα,αλλα με αυτα τα πουλια ποτε δεν ξερεις. Πρέπει να εισαι ετοιμος για ολα, αλλα αυτο το ξερεις εφοσον εχεις ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες..
> Οπως ειπες και εσυ,μονος σου θα παρατηρησεις και θα κρίνεις ποιες ειναι οι ημερησιες δόσεις για τροφη.. Γιατι ο καθενας μας εχει διαφορετικες συνθηκες..αλλο περιβάλλον..διαμονή..καιρό..  σιτηρεσιο.. κτλ. Για να σου απαντησω ομως, αν και δεν πρεπει να επηρεαστείς απο κανεναν..μονο εσυ ξερεις τι θελουν τα πουλια σου.. Εγω δινω τις δοσεις που σου ειπα σε καθε ζευγαρι και οχι σε ενα πουλι.. ομως δινω και αλλα,δεν μενω μονο σε αυτα, το σιτηρεσιο εχει και φυτρωμένους σπόρους(ευτυχως πλεον απο μηχάνημα), έντομα, βότανα και παει λέγοντας.. Επίσης εχω κατάληξη σε δυο μείγματα  1)waldogelfutter III. dunnschnablig και 2) stieglitz-zeisig του Hungenberg. Τα οποια τα κανω αναλογα με την περίοδο προσμίξεις μεταξυ τους αλλα και με κεχρι..
> Για προστασία απο κουνούπια αν δεν μπορεις να περιορίσεις τον χώρο που ειναι τα πουλιά..τουλαχιστον ντύσε με πλαστικη σητα την κλουβα,ειναι λιγο πρόχειρο αλλα απο το τίποτα κατι ειναι και αυτο.εγω την πάτησα απο κουνουπι γιαυτο σου το λεω.
> Και για το θεμα με το αυγο που λες.. Δοκιμασες να το βαλεις στο μπλέντερ;;; μπορει να το δεχτουν σαν μίγμα πιο καλα,κανε μια δοκιμη.


Θα δοκιμάσω το αυγό στο μπλέντερ,και θα φτιάξω κάλυψη απο πλάστικο για τα ακάλυπτα σημεία απο το σκίαστρο.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον καλη σου μέρα!

----------


## Nenkeren

> (εγω βαζω περιπου μια κουταλια της σουπας τροφη και μια του γλυκου αυγοτροφη,αυτες ειναι η ημερησιες δοσεις μου).


Οκ τώρα είδα καλύτερα νόμιζα έλεγες απο μία του γλυκού!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δεν εχω φωτογραφία Φίλιππε για να σου δείξω..αλλα για να μην το παρατήρησες μαλλον ειναι κανονικά. Φαίνεται με το ματι ενα καθετο κόψιμο το οποιο το κολλανε μετά.

----------


## Nenkeren

> Δεν εχω φωτογραφία Φίλιππε για να σου δείξω..αλλα για να μην το παρατήρησες μαλλον ειναι κανονικά. Φαίνεται με το ματι ενα καθετο κόψιμο το οποιο το κολλανε μετά.


Hello tasos  :Happy: Οχι είναι εννοιαίο,stadar!Αν έχεις περιέργεια (εγώ έχω) μπορώ να στείλω και κωδικούς,προσπάθησα και έδωσα και σ΄αλλο forum τους κωδικούς αλλα δεν έμαθα τον εκτροφέα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Φίλιππε σε Ελληνικό φόρουμ δύσκολο να βρεις ποιος είναι.. μόνο από αναζήτηση σε συλλόγους του Βελγίου ή στο fb αν έχεις υπάρχουν αρκετοί Βέλγοι σε ομάδες, αν τους ρωτήσεις σίγουρα θα βγει άκρη..
Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα και θέλεις να τον βρεις;;
Κάποια από τα δικά μου είναι κολλημένα,γι'αυτό σε ρώτησα..

----------


## Nenkeren

> Φίλιππε σε Ελληνικό φόρουμ δύσκολο να βρεις ποιος είναι.. μόνο από αναζήτηση σε συλλόγους του Βελγίου ή στο fb αν έχεις υπάρχουν αρκετοί Βέλγοι σε ομάδες, αν τους ρωτήσεις σίγουρα θα βγει άκρη..
> Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα και θέλεις να τον βρεις;;
> Κάποια από τα δικά μου είναι κολλημένα,γι'αυτό σε ρώτησα..


Περιέργεια,να μάθω τη κλουβια χρησιμοποιεί,διατροφή κλπ.Ισως βοήθαγε περισσότερο να έχουν αντίστοιχες συνθήκες.

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλημέρα παιδιά!Όμορφα ξεκίνησε η μέρα μου,πήγα το πρωί στα πουλιά κατα της 7 παρα 20,ακούω τον λούγαρο να κελαηδάει και βγάζω κεφάλι π@@@τικα να δώ,κελάηδαγε και την κυνηγούσε αυτή πηγε πέρα δόθε δήθεν δεν θέλω και μετα πάει και στήνεται σ ένα κλαδί ο αρσενικός στο μεταξύ κελάηδαγε κηνύγαγε και όταν αυτη στήθηκε έκανε και ενα χορευτικο με ανοιχτά φτερα προς τα μπροστά,δεν εχω ξαναδεί κατι τέτοιο είχε πλακα.Μετά ακολούθησε βάτεμα!!!  :Happy:  Tα άφησα και βγήκα μετα απο κανά δύωρο,ωραίες ενδείξεις δείχνει promising το ζευγάρι!

----------


## Nenkeren

> Διαλεχτε κοσμε .... απο ολα εχουμε !
> 
> *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς
> 
> Αυγοτροφή
> 
> 
> Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά
> 
> ...






Έτοιμη,νεα για αποδοχή απο αύριο αν και δεν νομίζω να μην τους αρέσει.Μου φένεται οτι δεν την έκανα αρκετά σφιχτή?Δεν ξέρω πάντως είμαι ικανοποιημένος!Έκανα την απλη εκδοχή με κινοα-μέλι-άπαχο,ευχαριστώ jk καλο βράδυ!

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη φαινεται η υφη της ! κροκους εβαλες; ψιλοανοιχτοχρωμη λιγο

----------


## Nenkeren

> πολυ καλη φαινεται η υφη της ! κροκους εβαλες; ψιλοανοιχτοχρωμη λιγο


2 κρόκους (απο τα ολόκληρα αυγα) και 5 ασπράδια,έκανα κατι λάθος?Ισως φταίει το μέλι για το χρώμα,δεν ειναι καλης ποιότητας!Σιγουρα καταλληλο για καταναλωση αλλα οχι καλό.

----------


## jk21

οχι ενταξει εισαι ! καλοφαγωτη !

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,εχω καιρό να γράψω αλλα ήμουν πολύ απασχολήμενος μετά το καλοκαίρι,για να κάνω μια ανανέωση του thread τελικά δεν έγινε καμια προσπάθεια για φώλια απο το ζευγάρι και προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση ενω έλειπα σε τριημερο πριν 2 εβδομάδες εφυγε απο τον πατέρα μου το θυληκο στον οποίο ειχα αναθέσει να τα φροντίζει.Πολύ μεγαλη η απογοητευσή μου αλλα συμβαινει,τωρα ειμαι σε αναζητηση θυληκου λουγαρου εκτροφης και ελπιζω να καταφερω να βρω.Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Nenkeren

Tελικά η αναζήτηση απέδωσε καρπούς και πήρα τρία πουλάκια (2 θυληκά και 1 αρσενικό) του 16 απο έλληνα εκτροφέα!  :Happy:  Ελπίζω σε μια καλη αναπαραγωγή φέτος!

----------


## amastro

Καλορίζικα τα πουλάκια. Με το καλό να έρθουν και οι γέννες.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να ζησετε μαζι ομορφες στιγμες την ανοιξη ! Μαλλον να ζησουμε ολοι μαζι !

----------

